# Laying the mountain line this week



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I ordered 15 pieces of Code 83 with brown wood ties and a #6R Atlas Superswitch last week that should arrive about Wednesday or so.

I'm laying the single track Privat mountain line. I figure 45' should be enough to get around the loop, and the switch is to connect it to the inner main line.

If there is any left I'll use it in a hidden area of the two mainlines. Reason being is that the two main lines are using concrete ties in the visible areas.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I laid 44' of single track today and completed the mountain line. I really thought I was going to run out before the circuit was completed but I ended up with a foot left over.

Used every single rail joiner and ran out of track nails. I had to go to Wally World and get some 3/4" flathead brads.

I installed the first three DCC electrical drops on this loop spaced out roughly equally in thirds. All of the rail joints are soldered outside the rail, and filed and sanded if necessary.


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

Pics?

We like pics

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll get a few up in the morning. I was tired after working on the layout all day.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Just a couple of quick snaps while the sun was coming in the front windows this morning.

Blue and white wires are the DCC drops.

Now along with laying track, I can finally purchase the DCC system and a locomotive since I have something to run it on.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great!

One thing you might want to do before you go much farther is drill some moderately sized holes (3/4 inch diameter) through your support woodwork to run electrical wires through for track power and turnout motor control. Its a lot easier to do it now before you have more plywood, foam, or plaster scenery material on the topside.

Looking forward to seeing more of your layout come to life.

Mark


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder about those holes Mark.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Gramps.

I next want to get the NCE DCC system and a locomotive to test out the tracks, and then lay the rest of the mainlines.


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

Very nice!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

the layout is coming along. This is some first rate work.

Robert


----------

